# PDF-Panne: Briten veröffentlichen geheime Infos über Atom-U-Boote



## Newsfeed (18 April 2011)

Wer wissen wollte, welche Umstände eine Kernschmelze auf britischen Atom-U-Booten verursachen können, musste lediglich den geschwärzten Text in einem PDF-Dokument markieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

